# Solar energy for home



## starrider (May 25, 2006)

Hi Guys!

Just wondering...with the rising cost of energy...any of you on solar power now...You know... panels on the roof...Perhaps you could tell us who is the most popular maker of the solar units? What to do and what not to do?

Thanks Starrider


----------



## asbestos (May 26, 2006)

Well in the Northwest, not really all that great. We do have a good southern exposure and it warms that part of the house well. My folks live in HI and it is all over there, for domestic hot water.


----------

